
Restaurants in Italy are reopening ancient ‘wine windows’ used during the plague - JumpCrisscross
https://www.washingtonpost.com/travel/2020/08/10/restaurants-italy-are-reopening-ancient-wine-windows-used-during-plague/
======
jaclaz
Only to put it in perspective the title: >Restaurants in Italy are reopening
ancient ‘wine windows’ used during the plague

there are currently 3 (three) "buchette del vino" that are known to have been
re-opened/are used in Florence. (largely because it is not common that an
historical building having one is also now a bar/restaurant).

The original use of these small openings has nothing to do with the plague it
was an established (before and besides any plague) way to sell wine (and oil)
without opening the "main" door of the building, i.e. a "security" measure.

During the plague, the way the wine was sold was changed:

1) you brought your own "fiasco" (the common type of wine bottle)

2) you put the money (coins) on a metal tray or small dustpan

3) the seller would count the coins without touching them and put them
directly in a vase full of vinegar to disinfect it

4) there was a small pipe besides the buchetta where you would put the fiasco,
with a funnel at the other end inside, where the seller would pour the wine.

[https://buchettedelvino.org/home-1/diario/index.html](https://buchettedelvino.org/home-1/diario/index.html)

